# Discomfort just after miscarriage?



## QTPie

Hi

I am over here from the happy land of "First Trimester".... I started bleeding yesterday morning, it got heavier and is DEFINITELY (no question) full blown miscarriage today. 

I was only 5 weeks and 3 days, so it could have been a lot worse... BUT I didn't routinely get a scan. I went see a GP (emergency visit) yesterday: made the appointment when I first bleed, started bleeding heavier on the way to the surgery. Was hard to speak to the GP because I was crying quite a lot by that point (since I had been to the loo when I arrived at the surgery and knew what was going on). She said that I could go for a scan, but at 5 weeks and 3 days there was little point especially if I started passing clots (which I have done today).

Anyway, Despite the usual cramping and abdominal discomfort, I am sooooo achy in my limbs (knees, thighs, hips, shoulders and elbows): feel like I have run a marathon. It is on and off (to be honest the achy knees started a few days before I started to miscarry) and feels worse at night. I also seem to have pulled some muscles in my tummy: I coughed or started in my sleep last night and that caused quite a lot of pain which is still with me (in a tender line about an inch above my navel). I am normally a fit person (and go to the gym 4 or 5 times a week and do pilates). 

Any reason to worry? Could these be signs of an ectopic pregnancy or is the fact that I have been passing clots mean that this is incredibly unlikely?

I have made an appointment to see my GP for next Tuesday, but am wondering if I should see someone before that (either an emergency appointment with my GP or perhaps go to the local NHS Walk-in Centre). Or should I just "grimace and bare it all" (with lots of painkillers) until next Tuesday.

Thanks
QT


----------



## rachjim98

Oh sweetie I am so sorry for all this you are going through and your loss:hug:. Just because it was early doesn't make it any easier to handle it is still your baby. 

As for answers to your questions I think a lot of the sadness makes your body hurt worse, if that makes any sense? 

Sorry I cant be more help, but I am sure these great people on this side of forum will be of some help in anyway they can.

You can PM me anytime if you would like to talk:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Awww, you poor thing, I'm so sorry this is happening to you :hugs:

I think if it all gets too much, then definitely seek some help from the local gyne or EPU team, especially if you are worried about an ectopic. 
Even if they can't see anything on a scan, they could perhaps do some HCG betas for you.

I'm currently MC some leftover tissue from my D&C, it's agony, but a bit more concentrated to my abdominal area & back than anywhere else, I'm not sure why your joints would be aching, do you have a temperature at all? 

Hope this passes quickly for you :hug: sorry again for your loss :(


----------



## pennypoptart

Whatever happens, you should request a scan a couple of weeks after your MC to ensure that all the tissue has passed... I think this is standard practice, but I could be wrong.

I am really really sorry that you're going through this, and hope that you are feeling ok in yourself. I wish we were all in first trimester not having to go through any of this. 

Please please take it easy, and rest up.

XX


----------



## Claire788

Heya Hun, I MC'd Monday, and everything hurt, my poor stomeach muscles felt like I'd done 1000 sit ups, and it was the same with the MC last Jan.

When the pain came in waves, I held myself tense until it passed, and without even thinking used muscles I dont usually have!

Unless you have back and shoulder pain esp, I wouldnt have thought it was ectopic. If you think about it, your body has to go through a mini labour, so achning everywhere is expected I reckon, poor bubs is only tiny but the uterus still has to contract the same :cry: 

Def go see your GP if your worried tho. I went yeserday and just blubbed in their for 15 mins, she gave me some painkillers and just reassured me everything was ok. Thats what they are there for.
Loads of gentle:hug: coming your way xxx


----------



## QTPie

Thank you so much, everyone. This forum is so fantastic, I don't know what I would do without it (the people in "First Trimester" are absolutely lovely, you people here are at least as lovely if not more). During MC you can feel so alone and neglected, so it is wondeful to have people here for support and advice. Thank you.

Claire788, I am so sorry for your loss. And it has happened to you twice? :hug:

I think that I should be ok to wait until next Tuesday to see the GP, but will monitor how I feel. No fever (I have kept an eye on that) and I THINK that the pain is general achiness all over (probably referred from pelvic tension), hopefully, rather than just shoulder.

When I see the GP I will check if I can have a scan or further check up to see if everything has passed. After the day I had yesterday ( :cry: ) would be surprised if it hasn't already. 

There really isn't enough information on early miscarriage around: what to expect and what is quite "normal". Most of what you read says something along the lines of "expect something along the lines of a light to heavy period", but this is so so different to any period I have ever had before. Claire788's description is so much more helpful and makes so much more sense.

I am normally such an active person, but I am taking it VERY easy. I went out for a gentle walk (well waddle) yesterday: it was such a lovely Spring-like day.

It feels like a "life lesson" for me at the moment - I guess that I am learning a lot about the harshness of nature (after discovering the joys of nature a couple of weeks back). I just try to believe that these things "happen for a reason".

Thank you again and huge :hug: to all of you - you are the best group of people.

QT


----------



## jessica2509

Just wanted to say thank you for your reply and sorry for your loss as well.
x


----------



## kermie219

you went for a walk already? oooh you are doing much better than me...I had an induced mc on Sunday and I feel hurt everywhere too. especially my shoulders. If you feel like there is something going on that is not right you shoudl go get it checked out. It's better to go in paranoid rather than let something get worse:) Just don't do too much to fast, try and take it easy as muh as possible your body is going through SO much right now I think it takes time to get bak to "normal" (I hate that now....the word normal) anyway just relax hope you feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## Claire788

Walking! get you! on Monday when I had, well, I can only describe it as "Full force Flow" it hurt to stand, I couldnt bare the pressure on my uterus/cervix.

QTPie:- Yup on my second, I took the Tablet form of ERPC for my first, it was like a speeded up natural version ,had no pain no nothing, then suddely, it all started, and it felt like a small explosion in my belly, then it stopped within about 2-3 hours. and BOY did it hurt more! 

Im trying to see my MC's as positives, (its difficult!) in that each fail is one step closer to my BFP that sticks! :)


----------



## QTPie

Thank you so much, all of you :hug:

I am learning slowly and painfully: things have been emotionally getting worse rather than better... I must have been in a mixture of shock and "blocking it out" to start with - now it is sinking in more...

It sort of sneaks up on me and catches me out: yesterday it was something to do with the sale of our house (supposed to be exchanging contracts this Friday and the buyer decided to be a last minute idiot - the house sale is still going through, but his twitishness made be ridiculously angry), this afternoon was a nasty experience at the dentist. I SHOULD have postponed, but I have never had a problem before, so... The hygienist used a machine on me that she has never used before (without even explaining what it does and how it works), it was spraying water into my mouth, which was gagging me (which hurts because I have ripped/torn muscles in my stomach) and running all down me. She finally had to stop using it because I was gagging too much... by that time I really was quite in a state (but had to try to pretend not to). Popped into Sainsburys topick up a couple of things and was still gagging all the way around the shop. Then I cried all the way home in the car (only 10 minutes drive, in slow traffic).

What a mess :cry:

Feel better now I am home, but think that was all too much too soon. Have to go to the hairdressers on Friday, better build myself up for that.

Physically I think that I am doing pretty well (although I definitely seem to have torn/ripped something just above my navel - will get it check out when I see my GP - which really is not helping)

Claire788, you poor thing - I really admire your attitude. I will definitely pull myself together and get positive (probably after a little more moping, crying and hiding from the general public...). Thanks Jessica and Kermie :)

:hug:

QT


----------

